# 19's for sale



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

katana KR-7 w/ 235/35/19 toyo proxes
no scratches


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2204056/3


$1200 obo


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Dude, those are pretty nice wheels. Why are you selling them? Are you in the City close the Daly City line?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Yea Tommy looks like Daly City, Pacifica, South City area


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

nice dubs.


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Dude, those are pretty nice wheels. Why are you selling them? Are you in the City close the Daly City line?


I want to get the stock 18's, and I'm in Pacifica, right by Daly City and Colma


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Yea Tommy looks like Daly City, Pacifica, South City area


whats up 707, you are correct, Pacifica, missed you at the last DMS get together, it was pretty informative, all who attended got 10% off pedders stuff that day....


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Tommy - How did you like the ride of the toyo??


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

pretty good, nice and quiet, handles very well


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

wsup tommy 
yea I didn't make it, school didn't let me out till 6 that day
but a couple of my buddies that went filled me in on what happened
I heard they used my buddies 04 GOAT as a Demonstration car


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> pretty good, nice and quiet, handles very well


toyos are good. thats what i have on my 18's t1-r


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

ttt.....


----------

